# NetGear WG511 Installation Guide

## Stu L Tissimus

Okay - Installing this was surprisingly easy for me, but I've decided that I might as well post this for those of you not having luck with your Netgear card.

1. Requirements 

Linux Kernel 2.6.5 or greater.

Uberlord's wireless script.

A Netgear WG511. Duh.

A laptop. With PCMCIA slots. Another duh.

Prism54 firmware - isl3890 1.0.4.3

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Setting up your kernel

To use a PCMCIA WLAN card, you must enable :

```
      Code maturity level options  --->

         Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

         Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly

         Select only drivers that don't need 

            compile-time external firmware

      Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

         Support for hot-pluggable devices

 

      Generic Driver Options  --->

         Hotplug firmware loading support   

      Device Drivers --->

         Networking Support --->

            Wireless LAN (Non-Ham Radio) --->

               Wireless Lan drivers

      Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

         PCMCIA/CardBus support --->

          PCMCIA/CardBus support (m or y)

          CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (m or y)
```

Also, to use a Prism54-based card, you will need to enable 

```

      Device Drivers --->

         Networking Support --->

            Wireless Lan (Non-Ham Radio) --->

               Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus
```

It's nice to see that you don't need to do any annoying external compilation of the Prism54 driver - It comes in a nice package for you with  any kernel at 2.6.5 or higher. Now, recompile your kernel by doing: 

```
make modules modules_install bzImage
```

and copying arch/i386/boot/bzImage back to /boot. Do not reboot your machine yet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Install UberLord's wireless script

Uberlord has made a simply amazing script for us - It automatically connects to the closest access point by executing 

etc/init.d/net.eth0 start . You all have no idea how annoying it must have been to create this script. So, let's all give Mr. Uuberlord a nice big 'ol round of applause.   :Wink: 

Now, let's get to installing this baby. It should be pretty straightforward to most of you - Go to his website, and download net-wireless/wireless-config-0.4.4.ebuild. Put this in /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/wireless-config . Turn into a superuser, and execute ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/wireless-config/wireless-config-0.4.4.ebuild digest . Then, you may proceed to install it as if it were any normal ebuild - ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge wireless-config ! (NOTE: You need to have your Portage Overlay directory enabled. Search the forums on how to do this.) There will be some messages that pop up at the end of the installation - Follow them!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Install the firmware

The Prism54 cipset is, indeed, very weird. The way I understand it, firmware is actually loaded straight onto the card from the machine. Not a very orthodox way of doing things. So, you will need the firmware installed on the computer. You must obtain the 1.0.4.3.arm file - There is a link to it in the Requirements section. Now, download this, and move it into /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware . Rename it to "isl3890". installing the firmware wasn't as hard as you thought it would be, huh?   :Smile: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5. Edit /etc/conf.d/net

This part is relatively simple. Open up /etc/conf.d/net with Nano, or Vim, or whatever your favorite text editor is. Now, make sure these lines are in it: 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

and you should be set to go! Just reboot your computer, and start the net.eth0 script.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this helps!   :Wink: 

Stu L Tissimus.

----------

## beastmaster

thanks a lot, Stu L Tissimus   :Very Happy: 

I've been looking all over for this in the past few months.

I too have a netgear WG511 card.

It looks great, and I will give it a try soon   :Cool: 

*bump* up the thread   :Laughing: 

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Thanks, Beast! Tell me if it works for you.

----------

## beastmaster

hi dude,

the beast reporting back   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

just reinstall gentoo whole night yesterday, and   :Razz:  yes your installation guide works without a hassle  :Very Happy: , got it setup and surf in a few minutes  :Very Happy: 

thanks a lot, man.

I'm not using the UeberLord's script though, it looks too complicated  :Shocked: .

So I rewrote a simplier auto script,  (stripped down from prism54.org gentoo forum's)

prism54script

---------------------------------------------------------------------

```

#!/bin/bash

# script name: prism54script

# script location: /etc/hotplug/pci/

# replace the script name to: prism54

# and: chmod a+x prism54

# description: my prism54 autostart script

# auth: beastmaster

# for restart: /etc/hotplug/pci/prism54

# version: 0.2

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start  # optional, it's for eth0 auto start

# you can always just do dhcpcd eth0 later

ifconfig eth1 up # wake up eth1 (wireless network slot)

#sleep 1

echo "---I AM EXECUTING:----------------------------------"

echo "iwconfig eth1 mode Managed"

iwconfig eth1 mode Managed  # as client mode

echo "---I AM EXECUTING:----------------------------------"

echo "iwlist eth1 scan"

iwlist eth1 scan

# just to see what essid access points are available there

# you can change access point network manually later.

# just do iwconfig eth1 essid nameofessidofyourchoice

sleep 1 # pause 1 second, the beast needs to see 

echo "---I AM EXECUTING:----------------------------------"

# with static wireless network:

# should manually add your own key (for accessing encrypted wireless network) here:

# iwconfig eth1 key xyzMYkey123

# iwconfig eth1 essid nameOfTheEssid

# above, should replace nameOfTheEssid to your choice

# or just do: dhcpcd, let it auto-start/configure

echo "dhcpcd eth1"

dhcpcd eth1  # auto detect network for eth1

```

------------------------------------------------------------

 :Wink: Last edited by beastmaster on Sat May 29, 2004 9:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## beastmaster

and another thing, tested in gentoo-dev-source-2.6.5-r1 version, it works.  :Wink: 

the installation guide doesn't only work for Netgear WG511 Card exclusively, it works with any Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo based wireless cards too.

*bump up*

----------

## jarealist

Just another "Thank You"!  Just purchased a Netgear WGB511 54 Mbps Cable/DSL Wireless Router package (WGR614 Router and WG511 Card).  Your How-To made my day as I haven't been able to get the ipw2100 driver to work on my Sony Vaio yet.

----------

## funklord

I followed your instructions pretty much, and all seemed well but I'm having problems getting the card to work exactly right. I think it might be related to this part:

```
      Generic Driver Options  --->

         Hotplug firmware loading support    
```

When I look at this part in the kernel configuration, I don't have an option to select it, only three dashes ("---") instead of "[ ]" or "( )". Could this be a problem? Do I have to enable something else before I can enable this?

Thanks for the great guide!

----------

## beastmaster

are you using kernel gentoo-dev-source 2.6.5-r1 or u are using some others?

generally 2.6.5 + works, 

if that option can't be selected, just leave it there and compile   :Smile: 

----------

## d0wn_under

I am having some problems getting the WG511. I have followed your instructions but when I put the card in or when I boot I get the following lines in dmesg

prism54: Unknown symbol release_firmware

prism54: Unknown symbol request_firmware

I have put the firmware from your link into the right directory, I have tried it with the module from the kernel and from the prism54 site but with no luck.

Anyone any ideas?

uname -a gives:

Linux tasslehoff 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri May 28 22:16:06 GMT 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

and lspci:

02:00.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3890 (rev 01)

----------

## beastmaster

did you rename the firware to isl3890?

and set it to executable? just some thoughts   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d0wn_under

It was isl3890 already but I made it executable (doesn't mention that in instructions) and it didn't help.

Extra info, modprobe prism54 gives:

FATAL: Error inserting prism54 (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

the dmesg lines are show in the previous message

Both with the original kernel module and with the one from the prism54 site.

----------

## beastmaster

did you compile prism54 as a module?

look inside /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/

and see if it's there

----------

## d0wn_under

ye, its there. The modprobe must be finding it or I would be getting a "module not found" error.

Any other ideas?

----------

## beastmaster

what kernel version do you have?

perhaps you can use my kernel config file.  :Wink: 

----------

## d0wn_under

for my kernel version, see the uname -a posted above.

I would post my .config file, but I don't think that would be appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## d0wn_under

I recompiled the kernel to add sound support, rebooted and the card lights came on and I had network!

All I changed in the kernel was adding the sound card module!

Wow   :Very Happy: 

----------

## beastmaster

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I recompiled the kernel to add sound support, rebooted and the card lights came on and I had network!
> 
> All I changed in the kernel was adding the sound card module!
> ...

 

didn't know sound chip module had things to do with the "networking" conflict  :Shocked: .

but it's all worked out for u,   :Wink: 

----------

## d0wn_under

I haven't got sound working yet but at least I have full networking now.

Cheers for trying to help, don't you just love/hate it when things suddenly start working and you have no idea why!

----------

## tam

 *beastmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not using the UeberLord's script though, it looks too complicated .
> 
> So I rewrote a simplier auto script,  (stripped down from prism54.org gentoo forum's)
> ...

 

I tried to use your script, but it's not executed when I insert the WG511. Can you help?

----------

## d0wn_under

Mine is working and I'm happy to post any config files if anyone wants to see any. I don't know 100% why it is working so I can't offer much more help than that.

----------

## beastmaster

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *beastmaster wrote:*   
> 
> I'm not using the UeberLord's script though, it looks too complicated .
> 
> So I rewrote a simplier auto script,  (stripped down from prism54.org gentoo forum's)
> ...

 

hi tam, make sure that you add "prism54" or "prism54script" to rc.conf or any bootup script when linux boots up.

 :Smile: 

----------

## tam

Hi!

Just a few minutes ago I solved my problem. I have re-emerged prism54 driver, also I have updated to the latest gentoo-dev kernel. Any or combination of this has solved the problem.

The prism54 script in /etc/hotlug/pci is executed now when I insert my WG511.

----------

## beastmaster

ah cool   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MikePikeFL

I finally got this working... after hours of work and messing around, I had to change my WEP configuration on the WAP and all the other wireless devices to use the default "first index" for the WEP key... I was trying to use the third. It works fine in windows, and LOOKS like it SHOULD work fine in linux, but no dice.

At least I have wlan with my new WG511 now. Anyone know what you have to do to get airsnort to work? And what about renaming the device to "wlan0" like the ndiswrapper driver I had for my previous card? It makes life much easier when dealing with the docking station! A simple "alias wlan0 prism54" in /etc/modules.d/aliases does not work!

Thanks!

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Heh, nice to know it worked for everybody else. If you have any problems, just ask!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## plek

I've not really got very far on this. I'm still waiting to see if anyone on the prism54-users mailing list can help.

I'd installed the Uberlord wifi scripts, but I've taken them off again, because the prism driver doesn't seem to work.

The card is a WG511 pcmcia card, the machine is an Acer Aspire 1350. Kernel: 2.6.6-love5. When I put the card in, I get this:

```

Jul  3 23:20:49 eriador Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Jul  3 23:20:49 eriador PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Jul  3 23:20:49 eriador eth1: prism54 driver detected card model: Netgear 

WG511

Jul  3 23:20:49 eriador net.agent[11143]: add event not handled

Jul  3 23:20:51 eriador eth1: islpci_open()

Jul  3 23:20:51 eriador eth1: resetting device...

Jul  3 23:20:51 eriador eth1: uploading firmware...

Jul  3 23:20:51 eriador eth1: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset...

Jul  3 23:20:51 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0xff020003, received 0x2008c06.

Jul  3 23:20:53 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:53 eriador eth1: errant PIMFOR application frame

Jul  3 23:20:53 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, 

triggering device

Jul  3 23:20:54 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:54 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000002, received 0x10000002.

Jul  3 23:20:55 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:55 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000007, received 0x0.

Jul  3 23:20:56 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:56 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0xff02000f, received 0x12000007.

Jul  3 23:20:57 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:57 eriador eth1: Out of memory, cannot handle oid 0x00000000

Jul  3 23:20:57 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, 

triggering device

Jul  3 23:20:58 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:20:58 eriador eth1: mgt_commit has failed. Restart the device

Jul  3 23:20:59 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0xff020003, received 0x0.

Jul  3 23:21:00 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:00 eriador eth1: errant PIMFOR application frame

Jul  3 23:21:01 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, 

triggering device

Jul  3 23:21:02 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:02 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000002, received 0x10000002.

Jul  3 23:21:03 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:03 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000007, received 0x12000002.

Jul  3 23:21:04 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:04 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0xff02000f, received 0x12000007.

Jul  3 23:21:05 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:05 eriador eth1: mgt_commit has failed. Restart the device

Jul  3 23:21:05 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000003, received 0x0.

Jul  3 23:21:06 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

Jul  3 23:21:06 eriador eth1: expecting oid 0x12000002, received 0x4000000.

Jul  3 23:21:07 eriador eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

```

This was using the firmware from the windows driver install (which works fine). I've also tried all the other firmwares on the prism54 site, all of which do the same.

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## LordKefka

Uh, I don't have a /usr/lib/hotplug o.o

----------

## LordKefka

Oh, do I need to create that directory? Or should I have it already?

----------

## plek

Just an update, having been emailing a prism54 dev, it seems my system is messing up IRQ routing under the 2.6 kernel. It works almost perfectly under 2.4, but the dev isn't happy because I still get some error messages that I apparently shouldn't get.

Just people know for future reference:

Acer Aspire 1350 laptop - seem to have problems with irq routing in 2.6 kernel

----------

## farrioth

I have a ZyAir wireless card using the prism45 chipset, and I can't get it to work.

I have followed these directions exactly.

Look at my post here.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

SOLVEDLast edited by farrioth on Wed Jul 21, 2004 5:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MHD

Have people had problems getting airsnort and Kismet running????

See here for my woes...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200395

----------

## blixel

 *Stu L Tissimus wrote:*   

> Heh, nice to know it worked for everybody else. If you have any problems, just ask!  :D

 

I setup Gentoo on my laptop a few nights ago.  Now I'm trying to get my Netgear WG511 up and running but I'm not have any luck.

* I'm using the 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 kernel.

* I emerged prism54 (so I have the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 file in place)

* I'm using the wireless-config-0.4.10 script (which works great with my 802.11b Orinoco PC-Card)

* lsmod shows that the prism54 module is loaded (and I can rmmod and modprobe it without error)

Now the problems:

* ifconfig only shows eth0 (which is my integrated wired NIC)

* iwconfig only shows eth0 as well (though I'm not sure if iwconfig is of any use for prism54 cards?)

* "dmesg | grep prism" has this to say:

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.0.2.2

prism54: probe of 0000:06:00.0 failed with error -5

If I put my card in the other PCMCIA slot, "dmesg | grep prism" will say:

prism54: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5

So ... I'm kind of at a loss as to what to try next.

----------

## enobis

Stu:

Thanks for the instructions.  Just thought I would let people know that I have a Dell Latitude C600 and got the Netgear WG511 with kernel 2.4.26 the gentoo-sources (2.4.26-gentoo-r6) working.

I followed your intstructions, but patched the 2.4 kernel sources with the download from the prism54 site and followed the README for instructions for patching and building...

Works like a champ.

***Edit - Oh yeah, I did NOT emerge the masked prism54 ebuild, so not sure if that would work.

----------

## danpixley

On a Dell Inspiron 5100, I can't get my Netgear wg511 to work.  I followed the above instructions pretty much soldily.  Like Funklord, I couldn't select "Hotplug firmware loading support" in my kernel config.  I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11.  I compiled in everything instead of making stuff modules.  I also didn't have a /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware directory, so I just made one real quick before copying the isl3890 driver into it and setting the driver executable.  I am using the kernel driver, and not the one downloaded directlry from prism54.org.  Here is what dmesg gives me:

```

 eth1: islpci_open()

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

```

I have pcmcia-cs emerged.  No lights come on at all on the card (the power light comes on for a Linksys PCMCIA card though).  Also, I am using eth1 for this card, as eth0 is my NIC.  net-eth1 is a sym link to net.eth0 in init.d (as per the Gentoo Installation Guide).  iwconfig gives me:

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

 

eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:6  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=-1 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Any ideas anyone?  I would really love to get wireless going on this laptop!  If posting my kernel config would help, just let me know!

Thanks,

Dan

FIXED:

I emerged the package 'hotplug' and everything was fixed.  Nothing else worth mentioning to get this going.  Thanks for your work, Stu, Uberlord, and Beast!  Now to get this sucker working with Airsnort and Kismet...

----------

## hullabaluh

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem (allready posted on several forums and mailing lists on prism54.org, nobody could help untill yet).

I have tried it with the kernel driver and with "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge prism54". Both methods lead to the same error.

The firmware is in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 and the firmware.agent is present for hotplug (executable). The kernel is configured the correct way and the module firmware_class (for firmware hotplug) is loaded. The error message is exactly the same exept the last line (prism54_set_txpower).

Any help would be really really (really) great.

The cards are an Allnet All0271 and a SMC 2802W V2 (both PCI).

----------

## snekiepete

I have got the driver working, I am using Uberlord's script, however, to get the card to work, after boot I have to eject the card, and then re-insert it. then type :

```
route add default gw 192.168.......
```

is there anyway for this to happen at boot, my linksys wpc11 started up when pcmcia was started, using the exact same setup, ie uberlords script and all the same networking options.

----------

## snekiepete

I solved my problem, previously I did not have to have net.eth1 start at boot, pcmcia took care of it for me, after rc-update add net.eth1 default, it works just fine

----------

## sphakka

Just I little contribute to speed up net initialization stuff: I use "quickswitch" to switch among several net profiles (ethernet/adsl/wi-fi). It's very simple to configure and fast to use!

^s

----------

## apaton

Excellent info, all worked for me on a 2.6.8 kernel, except  :Exclamation: 

I need to add hotplug, as firmware wouldn't load without it. Maybe I messed in the kernel config?

```
emerge hotplug
```

Thanks again 

apaton

----------

## RCMN

* I'm using the 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel.

* My card is netgear 511

* I emerged prism54 (so I have the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 file in place)

* i have all the option necesary in the kernel; I'm using the  prism54script 

Now the problems:

* ifconfig only shows eth0 (which is my integrated wired NIC)

* iwconfig only shows eth0 as well

* "dmesg | grep prism" has this to say:

          Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

i can't find any eth1 or ath0

----------

## beastmaster

um.. hope it'd help:

```

ifconfig eth1 up

dhcpcd eth1 -d

```

[/code]

----------

## kpoman

hi,

i am trying to make this work, but my card keeps in a "NOT READY !" state ... i thought there was a problem with hotplug then i saw the init script of it, and it says there to use coldplug instead ????? is that a joke or what's goin on here ?

and if there is need to use coldplug from now on, what should i do to get it working? 

thanx !

----------

## hullabaluh

Hi, in my firmware.agent, the firmware folder is set to 

```

FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware

```

So my firmware isn't in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware. Perhaps this helps.

After getting a new Case I changed the slot of the PrismGT-card and had problems with the IRQs (but that was shown on console12). The output of iwconfig was also "NOT READY".

Good luck!!

Aurel

----------

## kpoman

Yes, I had it working by creating /lib/firmware/ and putting the isl3890 there ... I think coldplug now uses this folder to load firmwares by default... then, while u still get the "NOT READY !" stuff, just try a "ifconfig eth1 up" and check on your dmesg to see if the firmware got loaded ... it worked for me  :Smile: 

c ya

----------

## mirek

* My PC is Dell Inspiron 5100

* My card is SMC2835

* I'm using the 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel. 

* I emerged prism54 (so I have the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 file in place)

Now the problems:

The firmware is not uploading on boot. 

Oct 6 20:46:30 tux eth1: islpci_close () 

Oct 6 20:46:30 tux dhcpcd[4907]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response 

Oct 6 20:46:31 tux dhcpcd[6541]: recvfrom: Network is down 

Oct 6 20:46:31 tux rc-scripts: ERROR: Problem starting needed services. 

Oct 6 20:46:31 tux rc-scripts: "netmount" was not started.

I do not know the reason of: 

Oct 6 20:46:30 tux eth1: islpci_close ()

When I re-plug the SMC2835 card it is working properly.

Oct 6 20:47:26 tux eth1: hot unplug detected 

Oct 6 20:47:26 tux eth1: removing device 

Oct 6 20:47:28 tux PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002) 

Oct 6 20:47:28 tux ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11 

Oct 6 20:47:29 tux rc-scripts: WARNING: "net.eth1" has already been started. 

Oct 6 20:47:29 tux eth1: islpci_open() 

Oct 6 20:47:29 tux eth1: resetting device... 

Oct 6 20:47:29 tux eth1: uploading firmware... 

Oct 6 20:47:29 tux eth1: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset..

# dmesg | grep eth 

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0b:db:15:a7:40 

eth1: islpci_open() 

eth1: resetting device... 

eth1: uploading firmware... 

eth1: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset... 

eth1: islpci_close () 

eth1: hot unplug detected 

eth1: removing device 

eth1: islpci_open() 

eth1: resetting device... 

eth1: uploading firmware... 

eth1: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset.. 

dmesg | grep prism54 

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

----------

## fatboyjim

Do these instructions work with a WG511T ?

Jim

----------

## Dephyler

All of the links i've seen on the forums to Uberlord's script site have been either down or didn't contain the file. If i'm blind, so be it, but for anybody else that may suffer from it, here is a working link i found: http://rsm.demon.co.uk/~roy/downloads/

----------

## funklord

 *Dephyler wrote:*   

> All of the links i've seen on the forums to Uberlord's script site have been either down or didn't contain the file. If i'm blind, so be it, but for anybody else that may suffer from it, here is a working link i found: http://rsm.demon.co.uk/~roy/downloads/

 

His script is now in the baselayout package in the portage tree. If you follow the instructions on the first page of the thread here you don't need to download the script from his website anymore.

----------

## Dephyler

Ok, after playing around all day, I've gotten the firmware, prism54 drivers, and the baselayout installed, but everything is still not working. I use a netgearWG511 PCMCIA. Here's the relevant information:

when i plug in the card, here's my dmesg

```

PCI: Enabling device 0000:05:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:05:00.0

eth0: could not install IRQ handler

Loaded prim54 driver, version 1.0.2.2

prism54: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -5

kobject_register failed for prism54 (-17)

 [<c02233fb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c02852d0>] bus_add_driver+0x50/0xc0

 [<c02857cf>] driver_register+0x2f/0x40

 [<c0118d41>] printk+0x111/0x170

 [<c022afbc>] pci_register_driver+0x5c/0x90

 [<cab1202d>]prism54_module_init+0x2d/0x3b [prism54]

 [<c012e3c7>] sys_init_module+0x147/0x230

 [<c01050ab>] syscall_call+0s7/0xb

```

now, when i run lspci, i don't see the card as a netgear card, it's telling me the manufacturer(i used to work for harris) but i don't know if harris makes the prism.

lspci:

```

0000:05:00.0 Network controler: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3890 (rev 01)

```

lsmod shows no modules loaded. can anybody help?

EDIT: Why is it that APCI causes SO many problems? I hear of problems with it all the time. After I disabled it, my card was detected correctly, now i just have some more setup to do. I'll just keep on poking.

----------

## Sugarat

I have a Netgear pcmcia WG511T. I have emerged hotplug, pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools, but after inserting the card nothing else happens.. dmesg shows nothing to do with the card and there is no network interface present on the  system except lo. 

 Help please!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Sugarat wrote:*   

> I have a Netgear pcmcia WG511T. I have emerged hotplug, pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools, but after inserting the card nothing else happens.. dmesg shows nothing to do with the card and there is no network interface present on the  system except lo. 

 

hello,

I guess you have the yenta_socket module compiled and loaded? does the leds light on the card?

hth,

cheers

----------

## Sugarat

hiya,

 yes, and yes. A light comes on on the card

----------

## _hephaistos_

and you tried "ifconfig -a"??

 you of course loaded the firmware and the kernel modules?

otherwise: which kernel do you have? did you try the latest prism patch?

hth,

ciao

----------

## Sugarat

yeah, only lo is listed. 

 I've just builded the latest kernel from kernel.org, and I loaded the Prism module (which should have autoloaded?)

----------

## kpoman

try first configuring the device with iwconfig ... then do ifconfig eth1 up and check on dmesg to see if the firmware was uploaded !

----------

## Sugarat

Like I say, I'm afraid its not seeing the card at all.

$iwconfig

  lo   no wireless extensions

 *kpoman wrote:*   

> try first configuring the device with iwconfig ... then do ifconfig eth1 up and check on dmesg to see if the firmware was uploaded !

 

----------

## kpoman

can you try another pcmcia device to check if your pcmcia is working well ?

i had kind of same problem, then compiled the yenta_socket and now it works !

see

```

zobiak kpoman # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

prism54                60296  0

yenta_socket           21664  1

pcmcia_core            58368  1 yenta_socket

intel_agp              22588  1

agpgart                34824  1 intel_agp

zobiak kpoman #      

```

good luck

----------

## monvillalon

Hello... im having a totally diferent problem but maybe someone knows the answer..ut

For the wg511, everyting loads fine firmware and prism54 module but i can't seem to be able to use the card.  The lights are on but dhcpd doesn't get an ip.

The uberlord script doesn't work either with static ip or dhcp.

I setted the encryption key and mode and all.

Thanxs in advance

----------

## Dephyler

well, here's an update. i've compiled everything into my kernel that was specified. lsmod continues to show nothing loaded, is that right? i assume so since i compiled it into my kernel. i just re-emerge hotplug and dmesg shows that it's eth0 and prism54 ..netget wg511. BUT no lights come on. also, ifconfig shows a status of NOT READY. Any help?

----------

## schiotz

I have been using a Netgear WG511 for a while.  I had no problems getting it to work, just compiled prism54 into the kernel, placed the firmware where the prism54.org website told me to do it,, copied the eth0 lines in /etc/conf.d/net to similar eth1 lines; and copied the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script to net.eth1.  I did not use the Uber-scripts   :Smile: 

... but maybe that it my mistake.  I tried the other day to use WPA, I saw in the changelog for the 2.6.10_rc1 kernel that at least experimental support for wpa_supplicant is now in the kernel driver.  But no luck.  I did find out that the card works in a really weird way:  the usual PCMCIA scripts for wireless networks do not get called, and this certainly prevents me from using WPA.  Anybody knows why???  It looks like it completely bypasses the usual pcmcia mechanisms.  :Shocked: 

/Jakob

----------

## cyclohexan

I followed the instructions on the first page of this thread as good as possible, but I didn't succeed with my WG511.

Here are the differences between the description and that what I did:

First difference: Kernel

I used Kernel 2.6.9 (the vanilla version)

The following Configuration items don't exist in my kernel config, so I couldn't enable them:

```
Code maturity level options  --->

  Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) --->

  Support for hot-pluggable devices

Generic Driver Options  --->

  Hotplug firmware loading support
```

Can anybody tell me where to find this options in kernel 2.6.9?

Second difference: UberLord's wireless script

As the wireless script is no more on the website, I just emerged baselayout-1.11.6-r1. As I understood the whole thing, the wireless script is now in baselayout, right?

Third difference: /etc/conf.d/net

It is senseless to configure a card which doesn't work yet, so I did not yet do anything here.

Of course, I created the directory /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, downloaded the firmware (1.0.4.3.arm) into this directory and renamed it to isl3890, as described. Can anybody tell me how the firmware can be found by my system in this directory?

Here's what happens:

When I insert the card, it begins to blink a short time, and my laptop gets slower. After a while, it stops blinking, and the speed is normal again.

lsmod shows me, that the prism module is loaded:

```
prism54                50012  0
```

iwconfig eth1 shows the following:

```
eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=-1 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:103  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

iwlist eth1 scan says eth1      No scan results

iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid BA key s:n0cat doesn't show an error message, but another iwconfig eth1 shows:

```
eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:"BA"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=-1 B

          Encryption key:6E30-6361-74   Security mode:restricted

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Especially the NOT READY! is confusing me.

Can anybody please help me?

Thanks in advance

----------

## fatboyjim

 *Sugarat wrote:*   

> I have a Netgear pcmcia WG511T. I have emerged hotplug, pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools, but after inserting the card nothing else happens.. dmesg shows nothing to do with the card and there is no network interface present on the  system except lo. 
> 
>  Help please!

 

Exactly the same card and same situation here... any tips?

Thanks

Jim

----------

## kpoman

i am afraid your card (T version) doesnt have a prism54 chipset... look here for more info:

http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php

i heard maybe ndiswrapper could work for you,

good luck

----------

## danpixley

I've had this card working since July with the original instructions.  Today, I updated my system with the usual emerge -uDv world.  Lo and behold, my Netgear card stopped working and was displaying the some of the same problems that people are posting here.  The problem: I updated hotplug from the 20040401 ebuild, to the new 20040923 ebuild.  This new hotplug version does not load the isl3890 driver.  I could see this from dmesg.  

As soon as I reverted back to hotplug ebuild version 20040401, my WG511 card was working again.  Here's what I did to fix this:

```

# emerge -C hotplug

# emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/hotplug/hotplug-20040401.ebuild

```

I now just have to mask out the new hotplug version.  

Uberlord's script has changed from when I originally setup my Netgear card (and from this tutorial), and I seemed to have lost his old ebuild.  I am pretty sure though that you can get it working through baselayout, or maybe even his new net-scripts.

Dan

----------

## Ooblick

Regarding the new hotplug - this caused me the same problems.

Looking at the firmware.agent script it seems that they've changed the default location for the firmware! Ouch!

So to get you card working do this (as root)

mkdir /lib/firmware/

cp /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890 /lib/firmware

This will get things working.

----------

## danpixley

Following Ooblick's advice, I upgraded to the new hotplug:

```

# emerge -uDv hotplug

...

 * WARNING: All firmware loaded by the hotplug scripts needs to be

 * WARNING: moved to the /lib/firmware directory, as the scripts now

 * WARNING: expect it to be in that location.

```

I didn't see this the first time I emerged the new hotplug.  Thanks, Ooblick!

Dan

----------

## der bastler

My Netgear WG511 WLAN PCMCIA adapter is not working, too. Prism54 loads fine, firmware is uploaded, but it runs into a timeout during soft reset. The card is ok, I could verify this on a Windows notebook.

Anyway, here's what I get:

Output of lspci (only the newest stable version identifies the WG511)

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 740 Host (rev 01)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 04)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

0000:00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev aa)

0000:00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)

```

Essential part of dmesg

```

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth1: islpci_open()

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

eth1: firmware uploaded done, now triggering reset...

eth1: device soft reset timed out

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, triggering device

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, triggering device

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, triggering device

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response 1000, triggering device

eth1: timeout waiting for mgmt response

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgt_commit has failed. Restart the device 

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: mgmt tx queue is still full

eth1: islpci_close ()

```

I tried several firmware versions from prism54.org, without success.  :Sad: 

----------

## sabaisabai

I've had some success with a new WG511 card on a Dell 5100, but have run into problems.  The card works briefly and I'm able to see my router from iwlist scan, but the device stops working after a few seconds, and dmesg lists islpci_close().  Does anybody know what could be causing this?

A couple of hours ago I was able to connect to the router configuration via the browser on 192.168.0.1 (iirc), but now I don't get that far, I think due to the islpci_close() occurring.  I also had problems with dhcp, but that could be because the card had already turned off.

Any help is greatly appreciated.  I'm having to boot up the live CD to access the network now.

----------

## sabaisabai

I am trying to configure my WG511/WGR614 combination and have had quite some success, but I still can't access the Internet through my router.

What I can do:

*Connect to my router and configure it (at 192.168.0.1)

*Connect to various routers around the neighbourhood and access the Internet

*Connect to the Internet via my ethernet card and adsl modem

What I can't do: 

*Connect to the Internet via my own router.  

... 

[RESOLUTION - I needed to configure the ADSL modem to become 'dumb', by telling it I'm using a third-party router, i.e. the WGR614.  Well, that sure took a heck of a lot of fiddling and different config attempts to figure out!]

----------

## der bastler

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Seems I have a Netgear WG511 that is not supported...

Oh dear, why do the vendors hate us? I mean, you read all those positive reviews about WG511, you consult the support pages which say "WG511 works well with Linux", you order a WG511 and now --after a long recherche-- I could dig out informations that I have to make sure that it's a WG511 v2 and not a WG511 v3. Great, for that information is not printed on the box!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fine, now I'm the fool in our work group. Wasted nearly 40 EUR for a WLAN adapter I cannot use with my exotic system. I still have to ask for my tutor's USB WLAN adapter. Besides, my WG511 works well with his WiXP notebook.

I'd call that a clear setback for Linux at work. Such things feed the general prejudices many people have concerning non-Win systems.

I feel... knived.  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## der bastler

Meanwhile...

I did "emerge ndiswrapper", copied sys and inf from my adapter's CDROM, removed the prism54 module from my system (kernel re-compiled without it), and now... it works. 

"Yes, this card runs with Linux" (somehow)  :Wink: 

Of course it's a solution which encourages the vendors to keep it with Windows. Pyrrhic victory, imo...

----------

## mijenix

Hi

I will configure my WG511 WLAN Card. But I'm a little bit confused. I can't download this wireless-config-0.4.4.ebuild. The quoted link doesn't work! Does I need this ebuild? And what does this ebuild do? Does I need to emerge hotplug? And what is this prism54 ebuild?

--Mathias

----------

